# Have I bought a fake Omega?



## allenforster (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Everybody, I'm sure that this is a common story, sorry if I appear ill informed. I recently purchased a watch from ebay as a gift. Its a good looking watch but I suspect now that it is a Geneve with a refinished dial that has been labelled up as a Seamaster. If that is so then I'm not unhappy as it is for wearing not bought as an investment or part of a collection (and the price was OK). However, if it is a complete fake then I will be contacting Paypal! Thanks for taking an interest, hopefully you will be able to ease my mind!

y




































Movement calibre is 1012 I believe

Hopefully I've linked the images correctly - if you can't see them please let me know!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Your suspicions are correct - it is a Geneve

https://www.omegawatches.com/watch-omega-geneve-omega-md-366-0832

I wouldn't be too upset though, as it looks a nice watch


----------



## allenforster (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Scottswatches, I can live with it being a Geneve, my suspicions were raised when the ebay seller seemed very quick to accept my (low) offer! It is for my son and it is cosmetically a nice wearable old watch, though I appreciate it would not appeal to the purist or the collector. As long as it is a genuine Omega (of some sort) then I'm happy (and more importantly so is he).


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The reference belongs to this watch. Everything seems similar/identical apart from Seamaster on the dial which should have been Geneve.

I wonder if it's possible that the dial might actually be genuine but from a Seamaster. Also, the 2 watches have similar dials and color. And your dial doesn't seem poorly made, although the I'd need a closer shot.










Is the crown marked ? It might not be genuine or correct for that model although by now it might not matter.


----------



## allenforster (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Gimli,

The crown is marked as shown ( sorry for the poor quality images). I can't get any more today as it is now under the Christmas tree - I'm glad that nobody has said its a fake though as I'd hate to get caught out by my son


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't worry - I'm sure he will be very pleased with it - I would be!

Rob


----------



## allenforster (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reassurance Rob.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

There seems to have been a few like that, originating in India. Genuine Omega movements but a bit of a Frankenwatch. Shame that the sellers can't be more honest as the watches would no doubt sell anyway.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

look for a gen dial off an old geneve.


----------



## allenforster (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for all your assistance as always, as tixntox says I think I have seen another watch for sale a few weeks ago listed (correctly) as a Geneve with the wrong dial fitted. Anyway, I'm happy that I haven't given my son a fake and he is happy with the way it looks, the price reflected the condition so everyone is a winner this time! I just need to find someone to service it now and I will be happy that I haven't been a bad parent.


----------

